# I.E. & Firefox Failing To Start...



## mosaix (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone had this before?

On my sister's laptop both Firefox and Internet Explorer are failing to start.

Firefox does nothing at all, and I.E. briefly opens a window for a couple of seconds then shuts down.

There's definitely an internet connection, I can log into the machine remotely with LogMeIn (a bit like tsweb) and Outlook (spit) picks up emails.

I suppose, because the problem relates to two different browsers, then it must be a configuration issue.

McAfee virus scan find detected a trojan but, after purging it, the problem remains.  

Any thoughts?

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 4, 2009)

The trojan may have damaged the browsers.  You may want to try re-installing them.  But, I'm not even close neighbors to an expert.  My favorite place to look for help is the CyberTech help forums.  They are all really nice and helpful.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 4, 2009)

Try installing Opera from scratch, mosaix - I've had no problems whatsoever from it since switching a couple of years ago...


----------



## mosaix (Sep 7, 2009)

dwndrgn said:


> The trojan may have damaged the browsers.  You may want to try re-installing them.  But, I'm not even close neighbors to an expert.  My favorite place to look for help is the CyberTech help forums.  They are all really nice and helpful.



The problem is (or was) that the machine was sold without installation discs (it should be against the law) and without a browser downloading from the web is not possible.

However, the last time I visited her, I'd used Norton to take a full system backup, albeit to drive c:, OK this would have been useless has the problem been a drive failure but it's fine for corruptions etc. 

Anyway, I restored \program files\Mozzila Firefox\ and everything is fine. I suspect the trojan damaged both browsers.

I.E. still doesn't run - but who cares.  to Microsoft. 

Pyan - thanks for that, but without a browser...


----------

